# How many Code Books do you use?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here in Michigan, we 'technically' have 2 plumbing code books. We currently use the 2009 Michigan plumbing code book, adopted from the ICC. This book covers mainly commercial work. We also use the 2009 Michigan Residential Code, which has some minor differences than the commercial book. THEN...we also use the 2009 Mechanical code, to refer to when running flue pipe...etc.

When it comes down to it, we plumb nearly everything, residential or not, from the 2009 Plumbing code book. Very rare do we bust out the residential book.

Anyways, with that said, in your State or Municipality, do you guys use or carry multiple code books?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I own a State of Illinois code book and a City of Chicago code book, I used the Chicago one almost exclusively.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

No in tx u can use UPC IPC the AHJD decides Where live IPC but still plumb UPC and havent heard a word about it. The codes are very similar rarely do I find a difference But far as I know Texas has always adopted a code and after it's a year or two old


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Dam I should post so late when I'm drinking!!! Lol


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I use 7 diff

Plumbing code
Natural gas code
Propane storage and handling code
Field approved large appliances code
Digester and landfill gas code
Hydronic heating code
Boiler code

Seems to be a code for everything up here


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We have a mechanical code but I don't carry it and I know the Plumbing part of it 7 is to many


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Boundry said:


> I use 7 diff
> 
> Plumbing code
> Natural gas code
> ...


Hydronic heating code???? Who print or give out that??


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Hydronic heating code???? Who print or give out that??


PM magazine. :thumbup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Ky plumbing code
Ohio plumbing code
Indiana Plumbing code
international fuel gas code
nfpa medgas

Forgot the backflow guide


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

Illinois Plumbing Code
IPC 2006 and 2009
UPC 1994
IFGC 2009
and an idiots guide to plumbin':thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

We have (6) code books:

Plumbing, Fuel Gas, Medical Gas, Solar Water and Pool Heating, On-Site Waste Treatment and Disposal (septic tanks and drain fields), and NFPA 14 Standpipe systems.

Then there's a Backflow and Cross-Connection book. It covers testing, re-certifying, repairs, etc. It's not really a code book, strictly speaking, but it is a book of standards that have to be followed. So in that sense, it's like a code book.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

This is what I follow 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Code Book?

We don't need no stinking code book. ** insert accent as needed**


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ontario Plumbing Code, Sec 7. 

Working on federal land requires the use of Npc.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Ontario Plumbing Code, Sec 7.
> 
> Working on federal land requires the use of Npc.


I though all of Ontario adopted NPC.... This is the code enforcement here


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

City of CHicago & state of ILlinois code books


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

HD Plumbing Made Easy. Code.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I plumb from the heart!


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

i Google it


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I use the PZ international plumbing code of North America


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Uniform plumbing code and the international plumbing code.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

International fuel gas code


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

5 books, but I open a code book maybe twice year. On the rare occurrence I need a code question answered, I call an inspector and ask for their interpretation.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

skitian said:


> 5 books, but I open a code book maybe twice year. On the rare occurrence I need a code question answered, I call an inspector and ask for their interpretation.


I do the same.
In my area the inspectors are more than willing to do a walk through prior to giving a bid on a job. 
I have only had one flip flop on me after doing a walk through.


----------

